# VZW S3 Help



## tigerpilot (Nov 29, 2012)

I wanted phone my VZW S3 SCH-I535 to work with Straight Talk. The local expert rooted it using CyanogenMod 3.0.42-cyanogenmod-g70b21fd [email protected] #1 Fri Sept 7 . Version 10-20120908-NIGHTLY-d2vzw. The phone is missing a lot of original features, He told me he had to do this to get it working with S-T. Are there updates that would give back more features?
Sorry for the long post but I'm VERY new at this.
All help is greatly appredciated.


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lack of features isn't a "panic" situation and you should really read the sticky first. CyanogenMod is an AOSP ROM, which provides a very different user experience than Touchwiz. This is why having someone root your phone for you isn't a good idea...you should have at least a basic understanding about this stuff including how to fix things that go wrong. Start hereand read up on your different ROM options based on the features you want. Then follow the install directions EXACTLY, and ask questions here if there's something you don't understand.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to sgs3 section


----------

